# Mac Os X With Windows Internet Connection Sharing Problem



## pauljohny (May 21, 2005)

Hi,

I just bought an ibook with MAC OS X tiger and airport extreme installed. I have a sony vaio laptop with a 802.11b wifi card installed. I am connected to my University LAN through my pc.

I am trying to get the ibook share this ethernet connection through wifi. With other pc's it was as simple as setup a wireless network on my pc (connected to the ethernet) and then making my ethernet connection shared and login to this wireless network from the other pc... windows would do the rest.

but somehow this doesnt work with the ibook. It detects the network but when i try launching safari it tells me there s no internet connection. The ip that my pc has when it connects is 169.254.35.231 and my ibook gets 169.254.60.205.. changes each time i connect. I tried the network diagnostics thingie and it just doesnt show my wireless network in that box.. although on top on the airport status panel i can see its connected and i can even ping the ibook from my pc.

Could you please tell me what to do.. i am new to mac's........


----------



## nixgeek (May 21, 2005)

Those IP addresses mean that neither the PC or the Mac are getting any IP addresses from DHCP.  Do you have a DHCP server or is the router acting as a DHCP server?  If not, then you have to manually set this.

i'm still not understanding how you have everyting set up.  Do you have a desktop PC that is getting the connection from the university LAN and it is trying to share the connection through wireless to the vaio and the ibook?  Please give us some specifics as to how you have everything set up currently.


----------



## penguincentral (Jun 11, 2005)

What I can gather is of the following clarified:

pauljohny either has the ibook and the sony vaio laptop (as reffered to pc)
or he has the ibook, the vaio, and a seperate PC.
He also wants to connect a WAP (wireless access point) extension to the network at his university. The university runs a wired LAN system. I also think that he is trying to run his personal wireless system off the university LAN with an Airport Extreme unit.

Try one of the following:

Go to www.google.com.au/mac to search for help
Refer to the manual for help. All Tiger packages should come with a print manual. If it is available, try to manually configure the IP adress on the ibook so it matches with the non-mac side of things.

I hope that everything works out for you and to let you know, mac's are great!
PS: What do you intend on doing with the wireless network anyway? Just on curiosity.


----------

